# Trail Building



## tjf67 (Jul 9, 2009)

All you guys seem to ride a lot.  Was wondering if any of you are out there helping build the trails.

We just put in a new set up in Willmington.  700 acres of state land that got approved for 8 miles of trails.   Lots of other stuff already existing from the logging operation back in the early 80's.   

It is not a bad day to go out and build trails,   I cut a spot that has great drop opportunities.  All natural.  You can go from a 5 feet to 15 feet depending on where you take off.   The landing is pretty steep but levels off and goes back up hill to slow down.   the pines are spread out so your chances of ramming one is slim.  I have not hit it yet as I had my skirt on the day I was in there testing them out. 


On a side note they started cutting the sugar glades at whiteface.  Going to expand the hill by 20%, all glades.


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 9, 2009)

congrats on the new trail system.  sounds like u have a lot of room for a nice size network.  i have yet to trail build, but i have put in features and done a lot of trail maintenance (sorry guys, someone else is gonna have to clean up the rez now).  i do plan on getting involved with some trail building, probably next year since most of that takes place early in the riding season.


----------



## Greg (Jul 9, 2009)

We have the go ahead for building a new trail network nearby. The plan at this point is to wait until all the leaves are down in the fall to get a better handle on how the terrain flows and how to take advantage of it best. The nice thing about having the land manager on board is we can head in there with power tools (blowers, chainsaws, etc.) to quickly clear. Don't worry, I have a few guys on board that know what they are doing. I'll be involved just a grunt labor, not designer.


----------



## tjf67 (Jul 9, 2009)

Greg said:


> We have the go ahead for building a new trail network nearby. The plan at this point is to wait until all the leaves are down in the fall to get a better handle on how the terrain flows and how to take advantage of it best. The nice thing about having the land manager on board is we can head in there with power tools (blowers, chainsaws, etc.) to quickly clear. Don't worry, I have a few guys on board that know what they are doing. I'll be involved just a grunt labor, not designer.




We did not have power tools and I was the laborer with the hoe in my hand.  I kept asking when the fluffer was coming.  

As far as power tools  my choice would have been one of those power rakers.


----------



## gorgonzola (Jul 9, 2009)

i try to hit at leat a trail day or 2 every year - wish i did more but its hard enough to find time to ride with house/family stuff. theres few things more rewarding than riding a cool section that you worked on


----------



## sLoPeS (Jul 9, 2009)

gorgonzola said:


> theres few things more rewarding than riding a cool section that you worked on



ill second that.


----------



## ckofer (Jul 10, 2009)

Great resource: http://www.imba.com/resources/trail_building/


----------



## JD (Jul 11, 2009)

I love it.  I have about 100 hours in this year.  200ish last year.  I moved from a town that had great single track to a town that had almost none, so I've been busy.


----------

